# Lare Sample Exam



## owillis28 (Sep 19, 2007)

NOTE: I am not sure how valid these questions are but I found them helpful I that I was able to refresh on a couple of subjects that I haven't seen since college.

Enjoy!

owillis


----------



## Polysloman (Oct 6, 2007)

owillis28 said:


> NOTE: I am not sure how valid these questions are but I found them helpful I that I was able to refresh on a couple of subjects that I haven't seen since college.
> Enjoy!
> 
> owillis


Thanks for sharing. Is this what the real test looks?...

Please, reply.

I'm passing this B%^&amp;$


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 7, 2007)

Polysloman said:


> Thanks for sharing. Is this what the real test looks?...
> Please, reply.
> 
> I'm passing this B%^&amp;$


No, the real test doesn't look like that.


----------



## pokemon123 (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks.


----------

